# Horse's shit



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

it's the literal translation from french: F & K - Merde de Cheval pipe tobacco reviews

:whoo:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Sounds delicious.


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow, wondering there is any truth in advertising there?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

When I was about 5 we went to the town harvest parade. I saw all those brown lumps lying in the street and thought they were big pieces of chocolate...... couldn't understand why no one was grabbing them up with all the other candy


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> When I was about 5 we went to the town harvest parade. I saw all those brown lumps lying in the street and thought they were big pieces of chocolate...... couldn't understand why no one was grabbing them up with all the other candy


When I smoke Lat blends, mywife swears I'm smoking horse sh*t


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

My girlfriend for some reason doesn't mind latakia, says it smells like incense.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

It makes me wonder why in the world anyone would name a product thusly! The name alone would be enough to keep me away, kinda like Diesel Unholy Cocktail...yuck. The review sounds not half bad. Humph. What will marketers not do? LOL


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Kevin Keith said:


> It makes me wonder why in the world anyone would name a product thusly! The name alone would be enough to keep me away, kinda like Diesel Unholy Cocktail...yuck. The review sounds not half bad. Humph. What will marketers not do? LOL


Being in the beer business, I can vouch for some odd names on some good products....

Delirium Tremens- A well known Belgian beer
Old Leg Humper
Harvistoun's Old Engine Oil-an English Porter
Lagunitas The Kronik Ale- the gov't made them censor the name
Stone Arogant Bastard
Great Lakes Burning River(they are from Ohio)


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Davetopay said:


> Being in the beer business, I can vouch for some odd names on some good products....
> 
> Delirium Tremens- A well known Belgian beer
> Old Leg Humper
> ...


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Hell, the ACID Nasty is one of the _better_ ACIDs out there, IMO.


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

The Roll Royce Silver Shadow was originally to be named the Mist, along the same line as their SIlver Cloud. Luckily before it was introduced to the public, Rolls found out that Mist in German means manure, rubbish, dirt, or literally crap.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Having smoked more than my share of horseshit tobaccos, I'm going to pass on this one. What scares me is the admission, which means it might have even more of that horseshitty essence I've grown to detest in the other horseshit blends. A bowl of Sutliffe's Mixture # 79 was smoked recently, so I'm good on the horseshit for awhile, thanks.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

DarHin said:


> The Roll Royce Silver Shadow was originally to be named the Mist, along the same line as their SIlver Cloud. Luckily before it was introduced to the public, Rolls found out that Mist in German means manure, rubbish, dirt, or literally crap.


Reminds me of the old Chevy Nova not being a big seller in Spanish speaking countries as "No va" means "It doesn't go" in Spanish.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Davetopay said:


> Being in the beer business, I can vouch for some odd names on some good products....
> 
> Delirium Tremens- A well known Belgian beer
> Old Leg Humper
> ...


Double Arrogant Bastard is one of my favorites:beerchug:


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Gustavo, tenho uma boa ideia: why don't you order a tin and review it with a straight face on YouTube, in your best urbane and most suave delivery mode? Wear a suit with a vest in the video, for best effect. That one would be an instant classic, I promise you!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Its organic how bad can it be.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Zeabed said:


> Gustavo, tenho uma boa ideia: why don't you order a tin and review it with a straight face on YouTube, in your best urbane and most suave delivery mode? Wear a suit with a vest in the video, for best effect. That one would be an instant classic, I promise you!


Que coisa! Este es um video que todos gostariam de ver!


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Zeabed said:


> Gustavo, tenho uma boa ideia: why don't you order a tin and review it with a straight face on YouTube, in your best urbane and most suave delivery mode? Wear a suit with a vest in the video, for best effect. That one would be an instant classic, I promise you!


Maybe I will...


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Its organic how bad can it be.


Does anyone know if the horse is from Syria or Cyprus?
Plus, I would be curious to know how many tins the horse can fill each week.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Requiem said:


> Does anyone know if the horse is from Syria or Cyprus?
> Plus, I would be curious to know how many tins the horse can fill each week.


:rofl: Good questions! You need that info to ensure a thorough and learned video presentation!


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

I always though Perique smelled of the stables. Not in a bad way... Latakia evokes images of a campfire of burning spices.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Requiem said:


> Does anyone know if the horse is from Syria or Cyprus?
> Plus, I would be curious to know how many tins the horse can fill each week.


I'd be more concerned about quality control. How can we be sure it's the same horse dropping a load for each tin? My guess is they use several different horses. And then we get into a battle of which horse's excrement tastes best, how old the horses are (does that count in the aging process?), male or female doo-doo, and what of the horse who thinks his/her shit doesn't stink? Oh, I can see this being a huge source of battle as we choose our favorite vintage.


----------



## uli2000 (Apr 21, 2009)

Never saw any myself in my travels, but I hear these are sold in Mexican border towns.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> My girlfriend for some reason doesn't mind latakia, says it smells like incense.


alright, alright!!!

Enough Already. We are jealous enough as it is. We get it - she's Perfect.
sheesh.

:smile:


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

canney said:


>


So are we talking about dodos or doodoo? Enquiring minds wanna know....... and we'll wait patiently for an answer


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> Having smoked more than my share of horseshit tobaccos, I'm going to pass on this one. What scares me is the admission, which means it might have even more of that horseshitty essence I've grown to detest in the other horseshit blends. A bowl of Sutliffe's Mixture # 79 was smoked recently, so I'm good on the horseshit for awhile, thanks.


I've got one or two unopened pouches of that stuff. Anybody wants it is welcome to have it.


----------

